# naapurin Liisa



## Gavril

What does _naapurin Liisa_ mean in the following context?

_”Tiedättekö, naapurin Liisa kertoi että ...”_

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

If the reference is not to a specific girl called _Liisa,_ the intended meaning is probably "the girl next door"  -  whatever that means!

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> If the reference is not to a specific girl called _Liisa,_ the intended meaning is probably "the girl next door"  -  whatever that means!
> 
> GOM



If it is referring to a specific Liisa, does it mean "the neighbor named Liisa"?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> If it is referring to a specific Liisa, does it mean "the neighbor named Liisa"?



It does. I suppose "Liisa from/of the neighbour" is bad English.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> What does _naapurin Liisa_ mean in the following context?
> 
> _”Tiedättekö, naapurin Liisa kertoi että ...”_



Guess what, my neighbor Liisa told that...


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> It does. I suppose "Liisa from/of the neighbour" is bad English.



Correct. In some people's slang, "the neighbor's Lisa" could mean "the neighbor's spouse or daughter named Lisa", but it's very rare usage and I wouldn't recommend that anyone say it.


----------

